# Red River Shootout Round 2/IASCA 1X March 3 @ Mobile Sound Solutions



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Red River Shootout Round 2/IASCA 1X March 3 @ Mobile Sound Systems*

Hey All,
Round 2 of the Red River Shootout will be taking place at Mobile Sound Systems on March 3.
This is the first show under the all new Red River format which can be found here Red River Shootout but our second show for the 2018 season.
As always we will be host a 1X IASCA SQC/IQC show as well. Details and location info below

Where: Mobile Sound Systems 1908 S Cooper St, Arlington, TX 76013
When: March 3, registration will begin at 9, judging at 10. We should be done by 4 PM
How Much: $20 for IASCA/$20 for the Red River Shootout

Nick and the team at Mobile Sound Systems are great hosts, there will be a BBQ truck at the location for food and drink as well as some amazing vehicles to demo.

We are working with a few manufacturers to see if we can get a couple of demo cars out to add to the competitor cars. Come on out, these are always great shows.

If you have questions please feel free to reach out to us at [email protected]

Hope to see a lot of you out.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Red River Shootout Round 2/IASCA 1X March 3 @ Mobile Sound Systems*

Can’t wait!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for one week away!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Tomorrow bump!!!


----------

